# Pedale



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi suche möglichst griffige und stabile pedale. DAS WICHTIGSTE: Sie sollten eine  großen Aufstandsfläche haben.


----------



## derFisch (22. Dezember 2005)

Bin mit den Odyssey Jim C. Pedalen sehr zufrieden. Haben genau den richtigen Grip und sind perfekt. Bin von denen restlos überzeugt!
Mehr Fläche haben noch die Demolition Dinger, hab da zwar nur kurz mal drauf gestanden, waren aber auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Dezember 2005)

meinst du die? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









was haltet ihr von denen? 






sehen relativ stabil und griffig aus
sind 

 WELLGO LU-A15 Pedale BB

zu den Demolition die sehen mir bischen ungriffig aus sind relativ klein die pins seh ich das richtig?

Schonmal danke fuer die Antwort.


----------



## Tobster (22. Dezember 2005)

hey!
also die wellgo teile sehen zwar nicht schlecht aus, sind sie auch sicherlich nicht, haben allerdings nicht so die große auflagefläche! die odyssey fühlen sich einfach super an...da hast du nämlich genug fläche auf der du stehst und der grip ist ebenfalls vollkommen ausreichend...kumpel hat die an seinem bmx dran gehabt und ich habe mich auf den odyssey sogar sicher gefühlt obwohl er testweise gar keine pins dran hatte! (war allerdings sommer - halt trockenheit vorausgesetzt) aber bei den odyssey reicht es echt locker aus wenn du mit 4 pins pro seite fährst!

sind allerdings recht schwer...

grüße
tobi


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Dezember 2005)

die jc´s sin echt sehr gut! kosten aber leider so viel geld in den teureren versionen,
zu empfehlen sin auch eastern pro pedals...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Dezember 2005)

hab im moment normale standart eastern pedale und bin net so zufrieden sind halt arg klein und keine auswechselbaren pins aber wie gesagt habe die standartausfuehrung.

Gut aber das mit den kleinen pins schreckt mich schon n bischen ab gibts nich irgendwie ne altanative die pedale irgendwie mit mehr bzw laengeren pins? Vielleicht von anderen firmen hab bisher nix gefunden. ich fahr halt auch sehr oft grade im moment im regen bzw halt im nassen also es sollten schon sehr griffige pedale sein


----------



## der Digge (22. Dezember 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> zu den Demolition die sehen mir bischen ungriffig aus sind relativ klein die pins seh ich das richtig?


hab die DEMOLITION und bin da eigentlich super zufrieden mit, sind leicht concave und halt was größer als z.B. Jim C, wenn dir die Pine zu kurz sind machste halt die langen rein. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nich viel sagen, fahr die noch nich so lange, hab aber auch noch nix schlechtes drüber gehört.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Dezember 2005)

ok thX 

also entweder odysseus oder demolition meint ihr.

Wie wärs mit den odysseus 





Sehen mir irgendwie größer als die jim c aus und griffiger noch dazu. Hat die einer von euch?

Sind eigentl. pedale von snafu zu empfehlen? 




Sind ja ganz schoen teuer.


----------



## aurelio (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahr die J.C. Pedale (günstige Version) schön über ein Jahr, Haltbarkeit ist top, musst nur ein mal das Spiel einstellen während der Zeit. Grip iss wie schon gesagt au super. Habe meine mit 680g gewogen, iss halt scho noch recht schwer, aber dafür gibts die ja auch als magnesium Version...

Wollte mir als nächste Pedale die Primo Balance holen, hate da wer irgentwelche Erfahrungen mit ?


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahre jetz seit gut 2 Jahren Die Tiogas, haben sehr große auflagefläche und edelsten Grip!
Kosten jedoch im VK. 80  

cheers


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (23. Dezember 2005)

Die tiago sehen doch fast genau so aus wie die oben genannten oddyseus

die tioga sind doch die hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machtsgut (23. Dezember 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Die tiago sehen doch fast genau so aus wie die oben genannten oddyseus
> 
> die tioga sind doch die hier:



er meint die tioga sf-mx pro:






gibts hier: http://www.bike-side.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=341

werden hoffentlich meine nächsten


----------



## GizzZ (23. Dezember 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr die J.C. Pedale (günstige Version) schön über ein Jahr, Haltbarkeit ist top, musst nur ein mal das Spiel einstellen während der Zeit. Habe meine mit 680g gewogen, iss halt scho noch recht schwer, aber dafür gibts die ja auch als magnesium Version...



Weiß einer was die wiegen?

MG und SB-Lager sind 590g  alöx


----------



## alöx (23. Dezember 2005)

Bin seit knapp 2 Jahren überzeugter Odyssey Jim Cielencki Fan.

Sind unzerstörbar die Teile, haben genau den richtigen Grip. 
Die Demolition haben meiner Meinung nach zuviel Grip. Und wirken nicht so stabil im Vergleich zu den Odyssey JC. (mMn)



> Wie wärs mit den odysseus



heißen auch Odyssey und zwar Odyssey Twisted Pro. Sind nicht zu empfehlen.
Die dünnen "Stege" also da wo die PIns drin sind brechen äißerst schnell raus bei Streeteinsatz.

mMn werden die Odyssey Jim C. am meißten gefahren und vorallem dann auch am längsten. Also für das Geld bekommst du Pedal die ewig halten. 

Nicht zu verachten sind diese Teile hier.

Und auch sehr toll sind die S&M 101 






und mit ca 30 auch bezahlbar. 

salut


----------



## Grinsekater (23. Dezember 2005)

ich fahre auch die jc's am p2. der grip ist ideal für dirt und park da du an den nicht zu langen pins hängenbleibst wenn du mal schnell die füße runternehmen musst.
in der günstige version musst du wie auch oben schon geschrieben wurde recht schnell die lager nachstellen.

die tioga mx (wie oben erwähnt) waren an meinem bighit. grip immens - auflagefläche riesig - gewicht recht leicht für die größe (um die 500g).


----------



## Moshcore (23. Dezember 2005)

also ich habe einigen bmx ridern die Revell verkauft weil recht leicht für grösse und stabilität mit 570 gramm und die sind riesig und haben nen extrem guten Grip, industrielager etc. also wenn du was stabiles suchst sind die recht gut


----------



## Linde (23. Dezember 2005)

hey was haltet ihr denn von den WELLGO pedalen da oben?
weil die sin ja recht günstig, halten die denn auch was aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (23. Dezember 2005)

Ja. 80% der Pedale sind sowieso von Wellgo produziert.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (23. Dezember 2005)

> Nicht zu verachten sind diese Teile hier.



Das sind flYbikes seh ich das richtig?
 Welche sind das?
Wo gibts die?


----------



## AerO (23. Dezember 2005)

genau, sind die fly ruben pedals. in deutschland gibts die soweit ich weiß noch nicht, ich hab sie aber in nem englischen onlineshop mal für 80 pfund gesehen...also man darf gespannt sein, was den preis angeht.

EDIT: in den usa liegen sie bei 99,95$ klick!


----------



## jimbim (24. Dezember 2005)

ein wenig teuer, oder? ich mein das wäör dann ja nen viertel von meinem addict!


----------



## goodiecore (24. Dezember 2005)

fahr die demolition pedale in der "normalo" günstigen version....die pins drehen sich zu leicht raus.....aber der grip...sofern pins drin sind ist mit sicherheit nicht <ZU STARK> ....fahre im moment mit insgesamt ca. 6 Pins   weil alle andern in der versenkung verschwunden sind....

naja.....grip is überbewertet.....macht noch mehr tailwhips dann seid ihr auch nich so oft auf den pedalen


----------



## der Digge (24. Dezember 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> fahr die demolition pedale in der "normalo" günstigen version....die pins drehen sich zu leicht raus.....aber der grip...sofern pins drin sind ist mit sicherheit nicht <ZU STARK> ....fahre im moment mit insgesamt ca. 6 Pins   weil alle andern in der versenkung verschwunden sind....
> 
> naja.....grip is überbewertet.....macht noch mehr tailwhips dann seid ihr auch nich so oft auf den pedalen


gehste in baumarkt und kaufst dir ne packung madenschrauben und kleber tüdelst dat da rein und freust dich


----------



## alöx (24. Dezember 2005)

Oder einfach gleich ODyssey kaufen. Da gibt es ne Packung Ersatzpins dazu.


----------



## der Digge (25. Dezember 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einfach gleich ODyssey kaufen. Da gibt es ne Packung Ersatzpins dazu.


bei demolition und den meisten anderen auch


----------



## alöx (25. Dezember 2005)

Hm okay es klang so als wären bei den Demolition keine Pins dabei. Man hätte sich ja informieren können. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## goodiecore (25. Dezember 2005)

doch doch....demolition liefert ersatzpins mit

ach und danke an den dünnen für den tip mit den madenschrauben.....hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi wollte mal wissen was das Sb und BB bedeuten sind das die arten von lager? Wenn ja was fuer lager sind das? welches hat welche vorteile?


----------



## AerO (27. Dezember 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte mal wissen was das Sb und BB bedeuten sind das die arten von lager? Wenn ja was fuer lager sind das? welches hat welche vorteile?



sb = gedichtete industrielager. laufen geschmeidiger, sind langlebiger und teurer als normale kugellager

bb = einfache kugellager halt.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (27. Dezember 2005)

und die bb sind aber schon industrielager oder?


----------



## derFisch (27. Dezember 2005)

nein.


----------



## GizzZ (29. Dezember 2005)

Und BB is leichter als SB


----------



## Da-MoShAz (30. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi,
Ich fahre die Primo Balance Mg SB!
super leicht 350g das paar und sehen schick aus sollen halten und haben grip!
naja 85â¬ ... !


----------



## aurelio (30. Dezember 2005)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> Ich fahre die Primo Balance Mg SB!
> super leicht 350g das paar und sehen schick aus sollen halten und haben grip!
> naja 85 ... !



cool, thx...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (30. Dezember 2005)

^naja ich find die net sooo schön


----------



## Scare (30. Dezember 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi suche möglichst griffige und stabile pedale. DAS WICHTIGSTE: Sie sollten eine  großen Aufstandsfläche haben.



mögen zwar viele nicht aber die chain smoker von nope finde ich genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (30. Dezember 2005)

Was haltet ihr von denen 







sind snafu concave pedale und sb gelagert!


----------



## AerO (31. Dezember 2005)

die bb version find ich nicht so berauschend, aber ich denke mit den sb snafus machste nichts falsch!


----------

